# High blood sugars



## tabbicles (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi again! Am 6w 2days now and trying to get the blood sugars under controll. Anyone else's get higher at this stage? I am altering my doses all the time! X


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 5, 2014)

My blood sugars increased and my insulin levels went through the roof the whole way though my pregnancy I also had some severe hypos without any warning signs so take care.


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you, it's was nearly 4 years ago with my lady so can remember the hypos, also how you don't always feel them coming like normal so trying to avoid those. Couldn't remember how eArly the highs came though. I seem to be going high late afternoon so prob need to up my lunchtime insulin even more but I guess it also depends what I eat! 
Eek! Will call diabetes nurse tomorrow x


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 5, 2014)

My last I meant not my lady!!!!


----------



## Cleo (Mar 6, 2014)

ahhh the joys of type 1 and pregnancy eh?!

I'm sure mine were all over the place around that stage! are you seeing ANY patterns at all ? or have you noticed that a particular type of carb works well ? whenever I noticed something that worked well I tended to just stick with it - until  things changed the following week that is....

x


----------



## tabbicles (Mar 7, 2014)

Ha ha, I just love juggling a full time high pressured job, a 3 year old and now blood sugars and morning sickness  x
Yes noticing a pattern so am adjusting myself in the meantime... Yeas some foods are terrible, I was trying to be healthy and have fruit salad one day which sent me through the roof! Trying to get my 5 a day, will have to stick to raw carrot instead  
Thanks for your help nice to know it's not just me x


----------



## Cleo (Mar 7, 2014)

Def not you at all !! 
I love fruit and could live off the stuff but also found that it messed with my BGs.  But kiwis, satsumas and grapefruit worked well for me.  Also blending natural yogurt with any type of berry was nice.  But had to have my favourite fruits (mango and pineapple) in "moderation" !


----------

